# omaha trial



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks from first.
1-4,6,9,10,12,16,27,28,30-34,36,37,41,42,45,46,49,50,53,54,56,58-63

33 dogs to landblind. 36 starts in the morning.


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

*Qualifying Results*
1st - Pattons River Duchess - Amundson/Lewis
2nd - Dunns Red Baron of Weezer - Dunn
*3rd - FRANKELS INTENSE RAIN - Edwards*
4th - Magic Tricks Zuma - Eckett
Res Jam - Magic Tricks Wizzy - Blythe
Jam - Big Creeks Envision Da Moment - Brinegar
Jam - Bluegoose Remington - Blythe

Congradulations to all.

*CONGRATS ESPECIALLY TO "RAIN" and Mark Edwards - 
WAY TO GO RAIN!!!!*


----------



## Henry Hayter (Apr 3, 2009)

Any derby results?


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey, congratulations Brad on the Q win!!!!! 

Brad's a good dude and runs some nice dogs!

JS


----------



## Steve Kelley (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats Brad Great job!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

yeh little Zuma.
Nana Sue


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM back to watermarks:
3,8-10,18,19,25,28,31,34,44,48,50,53,55,60

16 back


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Good luck to all and Go Team SVRC in Amat.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats James, Gary and Deacon onthe Open win!!!!!!.

Eckett 2, that's all info I have.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

OPEN RESULTS (as I was texted!)
1st J. Roberts
2nd Duce - Eckett
3rd Cosmo - Eckett
4th A. Hunt
RJ B. Peterson
JAMS 
Pepper -Eckett
M. Edwards 
D. Hurst


----------



## GLFLYER (Jun 29, 2004)

Huge Congrats To Gary Davidson And James Roberts!!!! Way To Go Deacon!! Open Win, The Work Does Pay-off.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go Mike Boley on taking 2nd & 4th in the Amateur.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats! too Dave & Loraine on Naughty's 1 st and Oz's RJ what a nice litter that repeat breeding should be just as wonderful ! Ed K


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

junfan68 said:


> Way to go Mike Boley on taking 2nd & 4th in the Amateur.


Big congrats Mike Boley.

Dave and Lauraine Grevlos congrats with Win and Rjam in derby with your littermates! 

Special congrats to my friends Dennis and Nancy Pugh and Sol and Mary Jo Semmler on Jams in Amat. Chuck Mize and Marjie Mize on Peanut's 3rd place.

Vern and Kathy Hasenbank the big win with sweet Libby in Amat!!!!

Awesome.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all! Way to go Mike, Vern, James, Gary et. al!!!!!!!


Aaron*


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> Big congrats Mike Boley.
> 
> Dave and Lauraine Grevlos congrats with Win and Rjam in derby with your littermates!
> 
> ...


Congrats everyone! Especially Vern and Libby. Vern an AM WIN two weeks straight with different dogs! Awesome is understating it!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

A Big Congratulations, once again, to Vern & Kathy on the Amateur win. Two wins in a row, dang, your on a roll to get two dogs qualified for the Nationals!! Awesome.

Also, congrats to Chuck & Marjie with the 3rd.


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Vern,

You da man! Nobody deserves it more than you. Must be all the training you do with Steve. Way to go. 

Nick Welch


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats to Vern and Kathy on the Am win.you are on a roll my friend.keep it going


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Way to go Vern, Kathy, & Libby. Congrats to all. And thanks to everyone for the congrats about our derby dogs. We appreciate it. 
Blue looks good on Naughty. 
Dave and Lauraine


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Gary Davidson and James Roberts on the Open win. VERY well deserved. Go Deacon!

Congrats to Mr. Boley on your Am success too!


----------



## Creekwalker (Apr 3, 2006)

Derby Results?


----------



## dmac1175 (May 10, 2010)

Congrats to James Roberts and Deacon on Open win!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

junfan68 said:


> Way to go Mike Boley on taking 2nd & 4th in the Amateur.


Congrats to Mike, Rainey and Chili!!!!


----------

